# epidemie, epidemieën, epidemies (uitspraak)



## Red Arrow

epidemie | VRT-Taalnet
Volgens de VRT moet je elke klinker van epidemie lang uitspreken, maar toch ligt de klemtoon op de laatste ie? Dat vind ik zo vreemd.

Hoe spreken jullie epidemie uit?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> epidemie | VRT-Taalnet
> Volgens de VRT moet je elke klinker van epidemie lang uitspreken, maar toch ligt de klemtoon op de laatste ie? Dat vind ik zo vreemd.


Er staat niet dat je elke klinker lang moet uitspreken. Er is alleen aangegeven dat het woord wordt uitgesproken met twee keer de e van 'heel' en dus niet met de e van 'hel' en met twee keer de i van 'wiel' en dus niet de i van 'wil'. Dat is niet hetzelfde. De e van 'heel' en de i van 'wiel' zijn namelijk niet altijd lang.



> Hoe spreken jullie epidemie uit?


Zoals het aangegeven staat, met de klemtoon op de laatste lettergreep.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Er staat niet dat je elke klinker lang moet uitspreken. Er is alleen aangegeven dat het woord wordt uitgesproken met twee keer de e van 'heel' en dus niet met de e van 'hel' en met twee keer de i van 'wiel' en dus niet de i van 'wil'. Dat is niet hetzelfde. De e van 'heel' en de i van 'wiel' zijn namelijk niet altijd lang.


Dat is waar, maar de e in 'heel' noemt men toch de lange e en de ie in 'wiel' noemt men toch de lange ie?
Maar goed, dat terzijde. Is het raar als je de tweede e dof uitspreekt? (met de klemtoon op de laatste lettergreep)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat is waar, maar de e in 'heel' noemt men toch de lange e en de ie in 'wiel' noemt men toch de lange ie?


Traditioneel wel, ja, maar fonetici zullen je omstandig kunnen uitleggen waarom dat een misleidende benaming is.



> Maar goed, dat terzijde. Is het raar als je de tweede e dof uitspreekt? (met de klemtoon op de laatste lettergreep)


Nee, raar is dat niet. Het is in principe hetzelfde verschijnsel als bij de uitspraak van een woord als 'banaan', waarin de eerste a vaak verdoft wordt tot een gesloten a (de a van 'bak') of helemaal tot een doffe e (sjwa). Maar dat wordt in de regel als minder verzorgde uitspraak beschouwd.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

De meervoudsvorm _epidemies_ is overigens geen Nederlands, of tenminste geen algemeen Nederlands.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb het altijd uitgesproken met de klemtoon op voorlaatse lettergreep: epid*e*mie, maar wie ben ik?


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb het altijd uitgesproken met de klemtoon op voorlaatse lettergreep: epid*e*mie, maar wie ben ik?


Zo zegt mijn moeder het ook, maar ja, het meervoud is "epidemieën" en niet "epidemiën".


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zo zegt mijn moeder het ook


't Zal de leeftijd zijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zo zegt mijn moeder het ook, maar ja, het meervoud is "epidemieën" en niet "epidemiën".


Yep.
Academie academiën  en niet academieën.

De schrijfwijze berust  op de uitspraak...


----------

